# Woodland Park to Deckers - thoughts?



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

I am new to Co and after riding mtn bikes in the midwest most my life I am quickly discovering the great road riding here in Co and lovin' it. I was looking into a Woodland Park to Deckers out and back along Co-67. Any thoughts or suggestions? Out and back should be a 45 to 50 miles. Is there another way to approach it... a way to make it a loop without insane miles (50 is probably my limit right now)?


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

That is a good ride. The road is in good shape with not too much traffic.  The climbing on that section isn't difficult (between Deckers and Pine Junction is different!). It sounds like you live in the Colo. Spgs. area?

I'm not aware of any way to make that into a road loop of about 50 miles. There probably would be some cyclocross options to do that, however.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Cross options?? tell me more*

Well... just so happens I might be up for that. I actually am in the process of buying my first road bike (I am in the searching and begging my wife for approval stage) and currently doing most of my riding on my lemond cross bike. It has turned out the cross bike riding out here might just be endless. 

Yeah I do live in the Springs... And since moving from Ohio and finally getting used to the altitude I am going to try and step up and get into some more mountainous terrain. Past couple of trips I have been hitting Gold Camp Road, High Dr etc out of the Springs on the cross bike. I have not had time to do some driving around past woodland park to figure much out...

If you have some thoughts I would love to check them out. I am also considering some trips out Rampart Range Rd from Garden of the Gods and Mt Herman Rd from Monument


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Just be aware that if you want water in Deckers, that you have to buy it.


----------

